# need some recommendations



## mangiventofly (Mar 25, 2010)

hello all. i will be in the market for a new pipe soon and i thought i'd ask here for some advice to see what you all think. i typically like the rusticated or sandblasted look. i don't really like smooth finishes. i don't want a huge pipe either. i'm looking for something a little shorter than the average pipe. not a stubby thing, just not overly long either. i don't get to smoke often, maybe 4-5 bowls a week. i don't get extended periods of time to sit and smoke. 40 minutes tops. i'm not looking for something extravagant. i am too practical to spend a lot of money on a pipe, so i'm looking in the 50-100 dollar range. i'd prefer not to go over 80 bucks but if a good enough deal presents itself i'd make an exception. i have a slightly bent billiard right now, but it is a cheap counter pipe. never tried the english stuff. looking forward to trying it soon. i'll use a corn cob to try it in so i don't ruin my regular pipe if i don't like it. i like a lot of different shapes. not very particular about the shape. i just want a good, dry smoking pipe, that is relatively light (doesn't need to be a featherweight) and isn't an eyesore. all suggestions are welcome. i really enjoy pipe smoking thus far, and i plan to continue for a long time to come. my wife hates it, but puts up with it because she is a good wife and she knows i enjoy it. i will mostly be smoking in the garage, or my car, or outside. hope this is enough info. thanks all.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Peterson Tankard Rusticated ~ $55
Peterson Donegal Rocky ~ $75
Peterson Shamrock Rusticated ~ $65
Stanwell Feather Weight Sandblasted ~ $88


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

http://www.smokingpipes.com//pipes/new/stanwellCheck out Stanwell's bent bulldog shape, the 191. They have it in their sandblasted Golden Danish finish. It is shorter than average, but still has a nice sized bowl.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I was thinking Golden Danish as well. The ones I've been looking at are around $65.


----------



## 2fast4*2010 (Jun 6, 2010)

i have inherited a lot of pipes myself recently, the danish feels very nice. also have some Hilsons and an Adsorba Aldo Morelli, several sovereign pipes too. might have to sell some to make room.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Some of the remaining Bjarnes might meet your needs:

Bjarne Pipes


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Peterson's...


----------

